# لماذا نمجد ام النور كل هذا التمجيد ؟؟ الشيطان يسال و الرب يجيب



## دموع الخاطى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

_عام 2008 ايام نهضة العذراء بكنيسة السمائيين بشرم الشيخ_ ..
...كنت على موعد مع الشيطان ...​ 
و انا فى وسط نهضة العذراء ...فى وسط الكنيسة و الكل يرنم و يمجد ام النور العذراء مريم و كنت اشعر بسعادة وسط اخوتى فى الكنيسة نرنم التمجيد الشهير لمريم العذراء...كنت اشعر بوجود العذراء وسطنا ...كنت اشعر بانى فى السماء وسط القديسين و الملائكة 
و فجأة واتتنى غارة قوية من العدو ...عدو الخير
و القى عليا قنبلة رجت كيانى كله و كانت القنبلة عبارة عن سؤال تشكيك 




لماذا نمجد مريم العذراء كل هذا التمجيد و فى الصلاه نقول نعظمك يا ام النور؟
لماذا كل هذا التمجيد و هى بشر مثلنا ؟ او ليس الرب اولى بكل هذا التمجيد؟
شعرت بكاهلى يزداد ثقلا و انفاسى تسارعت و حاولت بشتى الطرق الرد على تساؤل الشيطان حتى اقمعه و اهزمه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....لكن لانى اعتمدت على قوتى لم استطع التفوه بكلمة كرد على سؤال الشيطان

لكن وجهت نظرى الى صورة الآب العظيم امام الهيكل و قلت له....انت يا ابى اكثر من تستطيع الرد على هذا السؤال ...لانك انت الذى اخترت العذراء مريم اما لك
ارجوك ساعدنى...لا تشمت بى عدو الخير...
و تجلى حب المسيح لى انا الخاطى فى صورة اجابة ابسط مما تتخيل عقولكم و تحدث اليا كما يحدث طفل يحبى ...و قام بتبسيط الاجابة حتى افهمها..
فقال الآب القدوس بصوته الحنون الدافىء...

ابنى الحبيب لو واتتك الفرصة ان تختار اما لك ..فماذا ستكون مواصفات المرأة التى ستكون امك ؟فقلت سأختار اجمل امراة لكى تكون امى ...لالا بل اذكى امرأة ....لالالا بل احن امراة ...و اكثر النساء ثقافة و حنكة...بل اكثر النساء حبا لك
و ايضا اكثرهن اناقة


فقال ابى ...ها انت قد اخترت اجمل و افضل الصفات للمرأة التى تريد ان تكون لك ام... اردت ان تكون امك افضل امرأة فى العالم من كل الجهات ...الحب و الحنان و المظهر و الايمان و العطف و العقل و ...

اما اذا اختار الله رب الكون امرأة من بنى البشر لتكون اما له فكيف ستكون هذه المرأة..

لابد و ان يتجسد ابن الانسان من جوف طاهر و حياه نقية و قلب حنون ...يسع العالم كله حتى يسع خالق العالم 

لم اجد اطهر من مريم امى ولا احن منها ولا اجمل ولا افضل من امى مريم
اختيارك قد يصيب او يخيب لكن الله اذا اختار ...مستحيل ان يخيب

لهذا جميل الاجيال تطوبها






ربى يسوع اشكرك لانك لا تتركنى فريسة للوحش ولم تعطى فرصة لحزن يتسلل لقلبى ولا دمعة تتمخطر متباهية مغادرة عيونى حاملة آلامى

اشكرك لانك احببتنى حتى بذلت ابنك الوحيد لكى لا اهلك انا و كل المؤمنين بك بل تكون لنا الحياه الابدية

شفاعة ام النور العذراء القديسة مريم تكون مع جميعنا ...آمين


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 ديسمبر 2010)

كلام فى الصميم
جميل وعميق
فليس أعظم من إختيار الرب لها لتكون أمه


----------



## دموع الخاطى (22 يناير 2011)

كل سنة و انتم فخورين بيسوع رب المجد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (22 يناير 2011)

فعلاً أخى الحبيب
فهذا الربط بين الرب يسوع وبين القديسين - وأمه فوق الكل - هو السر فى كل كلمة نقولها على القديسين

فحقاً المكتوب : مجدوا الله فى قديسيه

فبقدر عظمة سيرة الذين ساروا على درب المسيح ، نقدر أن نعرف المقدار الغير محدود لعظمة ربهم وإلههم ومثالهم الأعلى


----------

